# 2 arrows high, 2 arrows center



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

I've been shooting groups of 4 arrows. I have them numbered and 2 consistently go high and 2 high the center. I put them on the scale and they all weigh the same. Also, this just started happening. Just last week they were all grouping together.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I would check all your arrows to make sure they are straight. If so, then check the nocks to make sure they are straight.
Also, fletching alignment could be slightly different... they could be contacting something when you shoot.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Number your arrows. Place the numbers where you can't see them. That way you don't get a pre-determined notion of where it is going to go. If number 3 always hit low left - you know its the arrow.


----------



## TundraG8 (Jan 23, 2011)

Rotate your nocks, the spine might be different on two of them.


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

i have them numbered. and i did shoot them where i couldn't see the numbers. numbers 1 and 3 always group together, and 2 and 5 group together. 1 and 3 are always about 3 inches higher. They all weigh 274 grains. and they just started doing it this week.. thats what I don't understand. Just last week they would all be touching at 50 yards. If it was just one Id say it was the arrow or a bent pin or something. But the nocks and pins have no marks from being hit. And the main thing is that its TWO of them. I don't get how two of them could get damaged the exact same way at the same time. I've checked to see if the fletchings were hitting on two of them, but they are all lined up the same. So I don't understand it. Ill try rotating the nocks just to be sure.


----------



## Bullseye Joe (Mar 8, 2012)

Since starting to number my arrows, and noting where each one impact, it quickly became clear that there are always a couple that does not impact the same as the rest. I tried turning the nocks, which required a re-fletch as I use a shoot through rest with 'cock' vane down, but this just resulted in them impacting in another location but still not grouping with the rest. I've got a couple of duds which I've market and set aside for the 'iron pig', a pig cut out of steel plate with a hole cut out at the A zone and used as a novelty shoot at our club comps.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Are you using Beiter nocks?

Some of them have an angle in the valley. If they are not oriented the same way, you'll get results like you describe.

Allen


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

no I'm using gold tip pin nocks now. I rotated the nocks on the two bad ones, and one of them came into the group closer... close enough to work. The other hasn't changed at all so Im just gonna retire that arrow for now and order a few new ones this week and check them. I've had arrows in the past that didn't group, but my issue was how they went from all grouping together, to half grouping and and half not over night. Oh well.


----------



## dontjet (Mar 15, 2011)

Before getting new arrows I would just try getting some new pin bushings. You might have hit them a couple times and bent them a touch, doesnt take much and this way it's cheaper. Or just try shooting a standard bushings.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

If you want to get obsessive compulsive about your arrows, you might invest in one of these:

http://www.smc-archery.com/arrowmate.htm

It will improve your groups slightly. Variation in nock alignment and broadhead alignment will increase group sizes. Try to get your all of your nocks to within 0.002". It's harder than you might think. 

Allen


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

check if they're hitting anything when you release because the two arrows that are hitting in the center may be hitting the rest and the other two may be clearing it if there all clearing then ask your local archery shop they may have an answer


----------

